# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  When I Became A Mother

## zooz

When I Became a Mother

I realized, though late
I grew up he best way a girl could
I realized, though late
I have a wonderful family
I realized, though late
I was taught in the best schools
I realized, though late
I married a kind husband
I realized, though late
That this life is a dream come true
I realized, though late
That my mother made my dreams come true 
the day she decided to have me
I realized, though late
I want to be ‘how my mother is to me’ with my son
Thank you MOM
_Zainab Mahmoud Kamal_

----------


## ajluni top

God bless your mother and mine

nice words
thanxxxxxxxxx

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> God bless your mother and mine
> 
> 
> x



[  SIZE="5"]and my mother[/SIZE][/FONT]

"she with sun brighter my days ....you lonly i could cry in your open heart .....mother iam loss without you ....
mother the best gift in the life

----------


## zooz

Thanks all for the kind words
Gratefull

----------

